# iPhone activation cracked



## Glaswegian (Sep 16, 2005)

The infamous DVD Jon claims to have found a way to activate an iPhone without committing to an AT&T wireless plan.

Jon Lech Johansen has posted a Windows-only workaround he said lets iPhone owners use the device as a widescreen iPod and Internet communicator. The cracked iPhone can't be used as a phone, however. 


http://www.techworld.com/security/news/index.cfm?RSS&NewsID=9397


----------



## Kalim (Nov 24, 2006)

A colleague at our labs (back home) informed us this very morning that another co-worker has cracked it for using cross network. They won't post it around though, it's Governmental work. :grin:


----------



## Go The Power (Mar 5, 2007)

That did not take much time aswell


----------



## Go The Power (Mar 5, 2007)

Whoops that does not make sense....

That did not take much time at all before a crack was made.


----------

